# Cadet Freedom of the City



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2006)

D. Nicholson said:
			
		

> ... I would think Freedom of the Citymay fall into this catagory



 ???

Cadets.....Freedom of the City....... ???


----------



## Neill McKay (12 Sep 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Cadets.....Freedom of the City....... ???



Yes, there are cadet units with the freedom of the city.  (Also, it wouldn't surprise me to see cadets involved in their affiliated unit's freedom of the city parade.)


----------



## rwgill (12 Sep 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Cadets.....Freedom of the City....... ???



Yes, in fact there are Army Cadet Corps which are older than many CF Units.  There are two (#2 Bishop's College and #7 St. Thomas) which are older than the Dragoons.  Bishop's College was formed in 1879 and has run continously since then.

www.armycadethistory.com  Check it out when you have time.


----------



## ThainC (12 Sep 2006)

I remember when I was with my Air Cadet unit, we were granted permission to fly the City Flag and were presented with it by the Mayor in the council chambers.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2006)

rwgill said:
			
		

> Yes, in fact there are Army Cadet Corps which are older than many CF Units.  There are two (#2 Bishop's College and #7 St. Thomas) which are older than the Dragoons.  Bishop's College was formed in 1879 and has run continously since then.
> 
> www.armycadethistory.com  Check it out when you have time.



Still doesn't answer the ....Freedom of the City..... ???


----------



## 211RadOp (12 Sep 2006)

Actually, I could find one instance where a Cadet organization was granted the Freedom of the City. The city of Fredericton granted the Freedom of the City to Argonaut Army Cadet Summer Training Centre. It was granted on 8 Aug 2004. They also have the Freedom of the Cities of Oromocto ('89), Moncton ('90) and Sackville ('00). 99 Lynx Air Cadet Sqn has the Freedom of the City of Orillia. HMCS Acadia has Freedom of the City of Annapolis Royal.

I am sure there are more.


----------



## andpro (12 Sep 2006)

Cadet Warrant-Mann said:
			
		

> I read a sea cadet drill manual and they also have movements for use of bayonets to put on their .22s, but I have never actually heard of or seen this.  It seemed kind of cool



I have seen it done at HMCS acadia, although it was five years ago.


----------



## rwgill (12 Sep 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Still doesn't answer the ....Freedom of the City..... ???


Yes cadet units do receive the Freedom of the City.  In some cases, cadet units receive it before their Reg F and Res affiliated units.  In many areas, Cadet Corps may be the only military representation.

Here are some Freedoms of the Cities awarded to Cadet Units.

3018 Orleans, ON received the Freedom of the City of Cumberland, ON in 1997.

Argonuat CSTC received the Freedom of the City of Fredricton in 2004.

142 St. Andrew's College received the Freedom of the Town of Aurora in 2005.

99 Lynx Air Cadet Sqn received the Freedon of the City of Orillia in 2005.


----------



## tabernac (12 Sep 2006)

RCSCC 22 Undaunted was granted Freedom of the City of Calgary on 16 May, 2004.



			
				RCSCC Undaunted website said:
			
		

> #22 RCSCC UNDAUNTED was granted the Freedom of the City of Calgary Alberta by order of the city council in recognition of 85 years of service to the youth of Canada, Calgary and the Canadian Cadet Movement.








Lt(N) Parkin, and the Guard Officer, SLt Nikirk.


Edit: More info


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Sep 2006)

OMG!!!  Bayonets and swords!! 



J/K   Couldn't let it go by ;D


----------



## ryanmann356 (13 Sep 2006)

VACTSC has freedom of the city in Vernon as well as the BCRs in Vancouver have FOTC it is truely an honor to have been part of both of these parades, if you are lucky enough to have participated in a freedom of the city it is a great honor to be taken very seriousely


----------



## Klc (13 Sep 2006)

One of the Sea Cadet units in Manitoba has "Freedom of the City" parades in Selkirk.

My Army Cadet unit used to do traffic control for it at request of the local RCMP (Erecting barracades & Taking insults from the angry drivers while manning them [selkirk is not a happy town])


----------



## Pea (13 Sep 2006)

I participated in Freedom of the City parade at VACSTC in 2002. It was neat to see how serious the parade was taken by all in attendance.

George:

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:iL9EvxsiJu4J:www.regions.cadets.ca/pac/news-nouvelles/pdf/backgrounders%252005/BGfreedom.pdf+cadet+freedom+of+the+city&hl=en&gl=ca&ct=clnk&cd=1



> The Freedom of the City means, in the physical sense, the granting of the privilege for all time for a specific military unit to march through the city with "drums beating, colours flying, and bayonets fixed." It is a most prized honour, for it recognizes the honourable record of the military unit, and demonstrates the affection and esteem with which it is held by the community and the trust the citizenry has in the military to protect its democratic institution.
> 
> The granting of "The Freedom of the City" is therefore a private matter between civic officials and the specific unit. The decision to grant this symbolic freedom rests with the municipal authorities. While it is not unprecedented, it is rare for a city to grant the honour to a foreign military unit. "Freedom of the City" may also be bestowed on a unitof the Royal Canadian Sea, Army and Air Cadets, often to mark a long history of service in a community.


----------



## Dane (14 Sep 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> I participated in Freedom of the City parade at VACSTC in 2002. It was neat to see how serious the parade was taken by all in attendance.
> 
> George:
> 
> http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:iL9EvxsiJu4J:www.regions.cadets.ca/pac/news-nouvelles/pdf/backgrounders%252005/BGfreedom.pdf+cadet+freedom+of+the+city&hl=en&gl=ca&ct=clnk&cd=1



We didn't exercise freedom of the city in 2002? (at VACSTC)


----------



## Pea (14 Sep 2006)

Hmm. I very likely have my dates mixed up then. It has been a while.


----------



## D. Nicholson (14 Sep 2006)

We did it in 2004, def not in 2001-2006 (other than '04). Before that I have no clue, but would think it would generally occur on years that were a 4 or 9 (anniversary years). That said, it used to be done annually way back when.


----------



## Pea (14 Sep 2006)

I believe I had my parades mixed up then... Leave it to me to forget anything past a year ago. We did however participate in a parade in Vernon, off the base. But the name or cause of it, has slipped my mind.

Off topic, Why do you seem to have 2 profiles on here?


----------



## D. Nicholson (14 Sep 2006)

I actually noticed that as well, I e-mailed the mod a few hours ago to get the first one deleted... The first one was saved on my school account so I probably re-registered at home at a later date.

Off base there's always a few parades, in 2002 D&C and the Band did a Veteran's memorial in a liquor store parking lot.


----------



## Pea (14 Sep 2006)

D. Nicholson said:
			
		

> Off base there's always a few parades, in 2002 D&C and the Band did a Veteran's memorial in a liquor store parking lot.



Thank you. That was the parade I was a part of then, while in D&C Summer 2002.


----------



## D. Nicholson (14 Sep 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Thank you. That was the parade I was a part of then, while in D&C Summer 2002.



What Pl were you in? I think I was 3 Platoon?


----------



## Pea (14 Sep 2006)

2 platoon. On our Alpha grad parade I got to be the WO on parade for my platoon.


----------



## patt (14 Sep 2006)

we did in '01 downtown barrie and another one at some highland game not too far away.


----------

